# Watery Droppings With Small Nuggets Shape Poop Pieces



## Shumaila (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

My pullet she takes out very watery droppings, she has been doing it from the day she started laying eggs, one month ago. First I thought it is because she is been eating a lot of vegetables. She will do it always even before laying eggs that by eating spinach, lettuce, mint, corriander e.t.c she will take out water droppings and even my Cockerel will do it as well but now my Cockerel eats more millet grains and wheat grains and his poop is light firm teal green poop with white urate on it. I put my pullet on millet grains and wheat grains and didn't give her any Vegetables at all but she didn't take out firm poops like my Cockerel do. I gave her apple cider vinegar for two days (yesterday and today) and today I saw red in her dropping. She drinks a lot of water too... Is she ill or she is fine as she drinks water more as it's summer in my Country. She is active, good in eating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could very well be internal parasites. Time to give serious consideration to worming.


----------

